# Legend of Grimrock – Editor veröffentlicht!



## DeeJay66 (12. September 2012)

*Legend of Grimrock – Editor veröffentlicht!*

Hallo ihr Lieben,


der Dungeon Editor für „Legend of Grimrock“ wurde heute in der Open Beta-Version veröffentlicht.


Wenn ihr das Spiel über Steam erworben habt, könnt ihr es manuell updaten und den Editor im Hauptmenü des Spiels starten.


Anleitung und nähere Informationen gibt es hier: Legend of Grimrock





Viel Spaß,


-DeeJay66


----------



## Mothman (12. September 2012)

Mmh, also bei mir updated er das Spiel nicht. Wie geht das manuell? Wo ist der Download auf der Seite? Ich finde das irgendwie nicht.^^


----------



## DeeJay66 (12. September 2012)

In Steam (englisch) einen Rechtsklick auf das Spiel und "Properties" > "BETA" > „Public Beta“ auswählen.


Danach erfolgte bei mir ein Update für ca. 30 Sekunden.


Du kannst den Editor dann im Hauptmenü des Spiels starten.




Viel Erfolg,


-DeeJay66


----------



## Mothman (12. September 2012)

AH! Okay, danke. Das hat geklappt. Werd ich mal nen bisschen damit rumfummeln.


----------



## Mothman (14. September 2012)

So hab mich jetzt mal ein wenig damit beschäftigt und muss sagen, der Editor macht echt Spaß. 

Dabei ist folgendes Dungeon bei rum gekommen (mein erster Versuch^^):
Steam Community :: Error

Wer Bock hat, kann es sich ja mal anschauen. Aber ist - wie im Text beschrieben - im Grunde nur entstanden, damit ich den Editor lerne. 

EDIT:
Ich weiß nicht, was da los ist. Das ist der Link zu meinem Dungeon, aber der will iwie nicht.^^
Naja, ist unter Mothman im LOG Workshop zu finden. Da gibt es ja nur ein Dungeon.^^

Achso, ich glaube man muss mit einem Account angemeldet sein, der das Spiel besitzt und auch an der Beta teilnimmt. Dann kann man evtl. drauf zugreifen.


----------



## Neawoulf (23. September 2012)

Aus dem "Was spielt ihr gerade"-Thread:



Mothman schrieb:


> Danke. Aber war - wie gesagt- auch nur mein erster "Test"-Dungeon.
> Du hast eine Datei namens "intro.lua", wo du das festlegst.
> Ist in der Anleitung auch gut erklärt. Ich kann dir aber auch meine intro.lua zur Verfügung stellen, wenn du magst.
> 
> ...



Dieser LUA-Script Krempel sieht auf den ersten Blick recht kompliziert aus, da werde ich mich wohl erstmal ein wenig einarbeiten (bzw. viel lesen und probieren) müssen, bevor ich den Kram im Editor sinnvoll nutzen kann.


----------



## Mothman (23. September 2012)

Hier Funktionen um ein "Nischen"-Rätsel zu machen:



> sCount = 0
> currAlcove = 0
> foundAlready = 0
> riddlesolved = 0
> ...



Das Script muss in ein Script-Entity eingefügt und (in diesem Beispiel mit 6 Alkoven) mit jeder Alcove verknüpft werden. Es wird einfach die Funktion "Alki()" aufgerufen, die bei allen 6 Alkoven nacheinander prüft, ob ein bestimmtes Item drin ist (oder nicht). 
Wurde das bestimmte Item (in dem Beispiel ein "skull") in allen 6 Alkoven gefunden, wird ein Sound abgespielt und die beiden Türen öffnen sich. Ist in einer der Nischen kein "skull" (ist der Counter also unter 6), werden die Türen wieder geschlossen. Und an jeder Alkove, wo kein "skull" liegt, entsteht eine Giftgas-Wolke.

EDIT:
Das Ganze geht sicher auch dynamischer. Aber ich hatte auch nur eine Nacht investiert bisher.^^


EDIT2:
Du kannst natürlich auch auf verschiedene Items prüfen, indem du noch eine Variable für den Itemnamen erstellst und diese vor jedem Funktionsaufruf setzt (sItem z.B.).


----------



## Mothman (23. September 2012)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Dieser LUA-Script Krempel sieht auf den ersten Blick recht kompliziert aus, da werde ich mich wohl erstmal ein wenig einarbeiten (bzw. viel lesen und probieren) müssen, bevor ich den Kram im Editor sinnvoll nutzen kann.


Ja, auf den ersten Blick sieht das erschreckend kompliziert aus. Ist es aber garnicht. Es muss nur einmal "klick" machen.


----------



## Mothman (23. September 2012)

Hier meine intro.lua : Download
Die Datei muss unter [dein Dungeonname]/mod_assets/cinematics liegen.

Die Bilder und die Musik musste natürlich anpassen. Die Texte kannste lassen, weil die sind eh genial.


----------



## Mothman (23. September 2012)

Hab das Script noch mal etwas angepasst. Du kannst es jetzt leichter anpassen.



> sCount = 0
> currAlcove = 0
> foundAlready = 0
> sItem = 0
> ...


_

Im Grunde musst du nur die Anzahl der Alkoven, bzw. Items angeben (iCount). 
Dann noch die Namen/ID der Items und entsprechenden Alkoven in die Arrays schreiben (die Reihenfolge muss so sein, dass das erste Item auch in die erste Alkove muss).
Achtung: Bei den Alkoven KEINE Anführungstriche nehmen!

Dann musst du nur die Alkoven (in dem Beispiel 3) mit dem Script verbinden und den Auslöser auf "any" stellen und die Funktion CheckForItems() aufrufen. Dann wird bei jedem Mal, wo der Spieler etwas in die Alkove legt oder etwas herausnimmt geprüft, ob die 3 Items in ihrem Platz liegen. Wenn ja, wird eine Tür geöffnet. Wenn nein, wird die Tür (wieder) geschlossen._


----------



## Neawoulf (23. September 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Ja, auf den ersten Blick sieht das erschreckend kompliziert aus. Ist es aber garnicht. Es muss nur einmal "klick" machen.


 


Mothman schrieb:


> Hier meine intro.lua : Download
> Die Datei muss unter [dein Dungeonname]/mod_assets/cinematics liegen.
> 
> Die Bilder und die Musik musste natürlich anpassen. Die Texte kannste lassen, weil die sind eh genial.


 
Joa, der Text ist nett  Sieht tatsächlich kompliziert aber auch irgendwie logisch aus. Man muss halt einmal wissen, wie die ganzen Befehle heißen und was sie bewirken. Danach ist es vermutlich nicht komplizierter als eine Excel-Wenn-Dann-Formel. Danke für das Rätsel-Script, werde mal schauen, was ich daraus lernen kann. Einige Befehle erklären sich ja von selbst, aber was in der Unterschied zwischen einem =-Zeichen und zwei davon?

Ich werde gleich mal meinen Test-Dungeon hochladen, sollte soweit durchspielbar sein (bis zu einer Wand, an der geschrieben steht, dass es später weiter geht). Einen kleinen Bug gibt es noch, aber ich habe eine Schriftrolle eingefügt, die erklärt, wie man den umgehen kann (ist keine Sackgasse!). Mich würde halt hauptsächlich interessieren, ob meine Rätsel und mein Dungeon-Design auch für Leute spielbar sind, die nicht wissen, was ich mir dabei gedacht habe  Bei Steam lade ich es noch nicht hoch, da die oberen Stockwerke fehlen (man fängt im ersten Untergeschoss an) und das Balancing noch relativ katastrophal ist.

File-Upload.net - Der-Nebelturm.dat

Einfach ins Eigene Dokumente\Almost Human\Legend of Grimrock\Dungeons Verzeichnis kopieren, sollte (hoffentlich) funktionieren. Ach ja, das erste Rätsel kann frustrieren, aber es ist, wenn man alle Schriftrollen liest, auch ohne gejagt zu werden lösbar.


----------



## Mothman (23. September 2012)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Einige Befehle erklären sich ja von selbst, aber was in der Unterschied zwischen einem =-Zeichen und zwei davon?


Ein einzelnes = steht für eine Zuweisung. Das heißt mit "a = 1" weist du der Variable a den Wert 1 zu.
Ein doppletes == steht für eine Abfrage. Mit "if a == 1" prüfst du, ob die Variable a den Wert 1 hat.
Da musst du aufpassen. Schreibst du jetzt nämlich in einer if-Abfrage "if a = 1" dann weist du den Wert gleichzeitig zu und hast eine Bedingung, die immer erfüllt ist (oder einen Programmabsturz, noch nicht mal probiert mit LUA^^).
Das ist bei vielen Sprachen so (z.B. auch bei PHP).


----------



## Mothman (23. September 2012)

*Wie kann ich meine Spielfigur etwas "sagen" lassen?*
Das Ziel:
Der Spielercharakter in der ersten Reihe der Party soll einen Kommentar abgeben und der Text soll im HUD als Untertitel eingeblendet werden. Dabei soll - je nach Geschlecht des Spielercharakters - eine andere Sounddatei abgespielt werden.

*1. Custom Sounds einpflegen*
Um eigene Sounds zu verwenden, müssen diese dem Editor erstmal bekannt gemacht werden. 
Im Pfad [euer Dungeonname]/mod_assets/scripts liegt ein LUA-Script namens sounds.lua
Dieses öffnet ihr mit einem Texteditor (z.B. Notepad) und fügt Folgendes ein:


> defineSound{
> name = "eSay1_female",
> filename = "mod_assets/sounds/eSay1_female.wav",
> loop = false,
> ...


Die Datei "eSay1_female.wav" muss -wie angegeben - im Ordner mod_assets/sounds/ liegen. Es funktioniert eigentlich jede herkömmlich WAV-Datei.
Damit haben wir den Sound "eSay1_female.wav" - die weibliche Stimme - für unseren Editor bereit gestellt und können diese verwenden.
Das Gleiche machen wir jetzt mit der Sounddatei für die männliche Stimme.
Wir kopieren einfach den Definitions-Block noch einmal darunter und passen den Dateinamen entsprechend an. Wir achten darauf, dass die beiden Sound-Dateien auch im richtigen Ordner liegen.
Damit de Editor die Änderungen auch erkennt. Muss das Projekt neu geladen werden (sofern man es schon geöffnet hatte). Ein Neustart des Editor ist normalerweise nicht notwendig.

*2. Funktion einbauen*


> function egoStatement()
> 
> gend = party:getChampion(1):getSex() 		-- Geschlecht des ersten Charakter der Party ermitteln
> -- cclass = party:getChampion(1):getRace() 	        -- optional die Klasse des ersten Charakter der Party ermitteln
> ...


In dem Level, wo der Charakter sein Statement abgeben soll, platzieren wir ein Script-Entity und fügen dort den Code oben ein.

*3. Funktion mit einem Auslöser verbinden*
Als Auslöser kann man z.B. eine unsichtbare Druckplatte nehmen (pressure_plate_hidden). 
Mit dieser Druckplatte verbinden wir einfach das Script und die Funktion egoStatement(). 
Damit der Charakter das Sprachsample nicht ständig wiederholt, solange der Spieler auf der Druckplatte steht, setzen wir bei der Platten-Eigenschaft "Activate Once". Dadurch wird das Script nur beim erstmaligen Betreten aktiviert.


----------



## Mothman (23. September 2012)

Eine klein Sache, wo ich lange gesucht habe, bis ich das gefunden habe.
Vielleicht erspare ich ja jmd. damit Stress:

*Wie funktionieren abgeschlossene Türen mit Schlüssel?*
Einfach, wenn man weiß wie.  

Zunächst platziert man ganz normal seine Tür. Es sollte allerdings eine "abgeschlossene" Tür mit sichtbarem Schlüsselloch sein. 
Da gibt es - meines Wissens - nur dungeon_door_wooden_locked und temple_door_wooden_locked
Am einfachsten findet man Dinge in der Assets-Liste, wenn man ein Suchwort in den Filter eingibt. Zum Beispiel "locked". Dann bekommt man diese beiden Türen angezeigt.

Dann platziert man irgendwo innerhalb des Levels ein Script-Entity und schreibt dort Folgendes rein:


> dungeon_door_wooden_locked_2:setOpenedBy("iron_key")


Das Script muss nicht mit einem Auslöser verknüpft werden. Die Zuweisung geschieht automatisch bei Levelstart.

Wobei der Name der Tür natürlich angepasst werden muss. Welche Schlüssel es gibt könnt ihr herausfinden, wenn ihr wieder den Filter anwenden auf die Assets-Liste. Schlüssel sind "Items".  Gebt im Filter einfach "key" ein (ohne Anführungstriche!) und ihr seht alle verfügbaren Schlüssel.

In unserem Beispiel kann die Tür mit der ID "dungeon_door_wooden_locked_2" also nur mit dem Item "iron_key" geöffnet werden.

Dann müsst ihr natürlich noch dafür sorgen, dass dem Spieler irgendwie auch der entsprechende Schlüssel in die Hände fällt.


----------



## Neawoulf (23. September 2012)

Verschlossenen Türen einen Schlüssel(typ) zuweisen kann man aber auch ganz ohne Script. Einfach die platzierte Tür (mit integriertem Schloss) platzieren und in den Objekteigenschaften unter "Opened by" den gewünschten Schlüssel (z. B. brass_key) eingeben. Dann lässt sich die Tür mit jedem Schlüssel des Typs öffnen.


----------



## Mothman (23. September 2012)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Verschlossenen Türen einen Schlüssel(typ) zuweisen kann man aber auch ganz ohne Script. Einfach die platzierte Tür (mit integriertem Schloss) platzieren und in den Objekteigenschaften unter "Opened by" den gewünschten Schlüssel (z. B. brass_key) eingeben. Dann lässt sich die Tür mit jedem Schlüssel des Typs öffnen.


Tatsache. 
Wieso ist mir das nicht aufgefallen. Kam das mit nem Update, oder war ich einfach nur blind?^^


----------



## Neawoulf (23. September 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Tatsache.
> Wieso ist mir das nicht aufgefallen. Kam das mit nem Update, oder war ich einfach nur blind?^^


 
War bei mir von Anfang an so (hab den Editor aber auch erst seit 2 Tagen), eine verschlossene Tür war sogar das erste "Rätsel", das ich gebastelt habe  Ich hoffe einfach mal, dass die Beinahe-Menschen noch mehr solcher Funktionen grafisch bzw. klickbar einbauen, ich glaube mit dem Script-System werde ich nicht warm. Es gibt einfach zu viele unterschiedliche Befehle, deren Bedeutung nicht immer auf den ersten Blick ersichtlich ist. Ich werde aber weiter damit herumprobieren (auch wenn man sagt, dass man einem alten Hund keine neuen Tricks mehr beibringen kann).


----------



## Mothman (23. September 2012)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> War bei mir von Anfang an so (hab den Editor aber auch erst seit 2 Tagen), eine verschlossene Tür war sogar das erste "Rätsel", das ich gebastelt habe


Naja, macht ja auch Sinn, dass es die Funktion gibt. Weiß auch nicht, warum mir das nicht aufgefallen ist.
Aber egal: Jetzt weißt du wenigstens, wie du das auch zur Laufzeit ändern kannst. Kann man ja evtl. auch mal gebrauchen.



Neawoulf schrieb:


> Ich hoffe einfach mal, dass die Beinahe-Menschen noch mehr solcher Funktionen grafisch bzw. klickbar einbauen, ich glaube mit dem Script-System werde ich nicht warm. Es gibt einfach zu viele unterschiedliche Befehle, deren Bedeutung nicht immer auf den ersten Blick ersichtlich ist. Ich werde aber weiter damit herumprobieren (auch wenn man sagt, dass man einem alten Hund keine neuen Tricks mehr beibringen kann).


Es hilft sicherlich, wenn man schon etwas Programmier-Erfahrung hat. Aber grundsätzlich - denke ich - ist es nur eine Frage des Willens. Man muss sich halt durchbeißen. Und das, was ich bisher weiß, ist ja auch nur Anfänger-Wissen aus den Tutorials, Forum und etwas Logik entstanden.

Also: Durchhalten!


----------



## Neawoulf (24. September 2012)

So langsam kriege ich die ersten einfachen Scripts (durch Copy & Paste und anpassen) hin und habe auch die ersten Objekte selbst erstellt bzw. modifiziert (z. B. rotes Licht, für Rambo Fans gibt's auch blaues Licht). Aber ein (großes!) Problem habe ich noch: 

Ich hab in meinem Dungeon ne Menge unsichtbare Auslöser erstellt, die ich mit hudPrint Scripts

z. B. 



> function geheimnis1()
> cName = party:getChampion(3):getName()
> hudPrint(cName..": Ich glaube, oestlich oeffnet sich eine Tuer.")
> playSound("secret")
> end


verknüpft habe, damit die Party-Mitglieder an verschiedenen Stellen im Spiel kurze Kommentare loswerden. Meistens funktioniert das auch, aber manchmal werden die Scripts einfach nicht ausgelöst, obwohl ich nichts verändert habe. Wenn ich dann aus dem Spiel rausgehe, in die Scripts schaue und Fehler suche, dann finde ich nichts, ändere nichts, und beim nächsten Test funktionieren die plötzlich. Das ist ziemlich frustrierend! 90% dieser Kommentar-Scripts funktionieren, die anderen 10% streiken dagegen. Hab auch schon versucht den Dungeon zu exportieren und im richtigen Spiel (also nicht im Editor) zu starten ... das Problem bleibt. Bin ich der einzige, der das Problem hat? Hab ich evtl. doch nen Fehler übersehen? Hab alle Auslöser so eingestellt (meistens versteckte Trittplatten), dass sie nur von der Party ausgelöst werden können und auch nur einmal.

Noch seltsamer: Ich hab das Gefühl, einige der Scripts sind einfach verschwunden und wurden durch neuere Scripts mit der gleichen ID ersetzt, die ich viel später erstellt habe. Gibt es evtl. ein Limit, das nur eine bestimmte Anzahl Scripts pro Dungeon vorhanden sein dürfen (hab. ca. 20 bis 25 Stück erstellt).


----------



## Mothman (24. September 2012)

Sind es denn immer die selben Scripte, die nicht auslösen oder ist das immer unterschiedlich und "zufällig"?


----------



## Neawoulf (24. September 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Sind es denn immer die selben Scripte, die nicht auslösen oder ist das immer unterschiedlich und "zufällig"?


 
Unterschiedliche. Wenn ich das eine Script durch bloßes Anschauen, aber nicht verändern "repariert" habe, dann funktioniert irgendein anderes nicht mehr (merke ich natürlich nicht sofort, da die überall auf inzwischen 11 Ebenen verteilt sind). Manchmal funktionieren auch alle problemlos.


----------



## Neawoulf (27. September 2012)

An sich ist mein Dungeon ja eigentlich fertig (10 Ebenen, von denen 4 aber relativ klein sind, die anderen dafür mit ner Menge Inhalt gefüllt) und er funktioniert inzwischen auch ohne Bugs (die Kommentare der Gruppenmitglieder musste ich leider wieder rausnehmen). Es gibt rätsellastige Abschnitte, Abschnitte, in denen gekämpft wird und welche, die einfach nur der Atmosphäre dienen (ich verrate mal nicht mehr). Ein paar wenige neue Gegenstände habe ich auch erstellt (bzw. Originale kopiert, verändert und umbenannt, damit sie in die Story passen).

Der richtig böse Teil liegt aber noch vor mir: 

BALANCING!

Das klingt erstmal so einfach: "hach, legen wir hier mal ein paar Waffen und Rüstungen hin und da ein magisches Schwert und dann ganz viele Gegner, wird schon passen!". So hab ich's zumindest am Anfang gemacht und das Ergebnis war zwar spielbar, aber nicht sehr motivierend.

Jetzt habe ich angefangen sämtliche interessanten Gegenstände aufzulisten und nach Qualität und Gegenstandstyp zu sortieren. Gleichzeitig habe ich eine Liste der Kapitel erstellt (einige Orte besucht man 2x oder so oft man will, andere dagegen sieht man nur einmal und kann später nicht dahin zurück) um darunter alle Gegenstände aufzulisten, die ich an diesen Orten platzieren will und ob sie frei zugänglich sind oder sich an einem geheimen Ort befinden.

Dazu kommt noch, dass ich parallel eine deutsche und eine englische Version gebastelt habe und daher alles 2x platzieren muss. Ich hab keine Lust, aber ich will diesen Dungeon heute Abend irgendwie fertig kriegen!


----------



## Mothman (27. September 2012)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Dazu kommt noch, dass ich parallel eine deutsche und eine englische Version gebastelt habe und daher alles 2x platzieren muss. Ich hab keine Lust, aber ich will diesen Dungeon heute Abend irgendwie fertig kriegen!


Nur mal so ein Denkansatz: Mach doch EINE Version fertig, die kopierst du dann einfach und passt die Texte an. 
Ist doch einfacher, als jeden Schritt zweimal zu machen.


----------



## Neawoulf (27. September 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Nur mal so ein Denkansatz: Mach doch EINE Version fertig, die kopierst du dann einfach und passt die Texte an.
> Ist doch einfacher, als jeden Schritt zweimal zu machen.


 
So hab ich's ja gemacht. Ich hatte die deutsche Version eigentlich fertig und gut durchspielbar (weitere Fehler hab ich erst später gefunden und entfernt) und habe die dann kopiert und übersetzt. Das Problem war halt: Ich finde immer wieder Kleinigkeiten, die mir nicht gefallen und die ich dann verändere. Die Idee mit dem neuen Balancing kam dann auch später, nachdem ich nach mehreren Testdurchläufen mit beiden Versionen dann doch irgendwie nicht zufrieden war (hab sämtliche Waffen und Rüstungen (bis auf die questrelevanten) entfernt um nochmal neu anzufangen).

Ich hätte mit der Übersetzung definitiv warten sollen, da es doch einige Schriftrollen und Wandbeschriftungen gibt und auch das Intro- und Outrobild und -text unterscheiden sich. Aber dafür ist's halt zu spät, die beiden Versionen sind da und komplett übersetzt.

Was würde ich im Editor für eine Filterfunktion geben, mit der ich für Copy & Paste sämtliche Schriftrollen und Wandbeschriftungen einfach ausblenden könnte


----------



## Mothman (27. September 2012)

Ich würde alle Beschriftungen im Script zuweisen. 
Dann hast du es leichter.
Du machst ein Script, welches alle Texte zuweist (in Arrays oder Variablen). 
"Languagefiles" sozusagen. Dannn lädst du einfach das entsprechende Script am Anfang.


----------



## Neawoulf (27. September 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Ich würde alle Beschriftungen im Script zuweisen.
> Dann hast du es leichter.
> Du machst ein Script, welches alle Texte zuweist (in Arrays oder Variablen).
> "Languagefiles" sozusagen. Dannn lädst du einfach das entsprechende Script am Anfang.


 
In Sachen Scripts habe ich mich immer noch ziemlich zurückgehalten, da ich da immer noch nicht so 100%ig durchblicke. Ein paar nette Scripts hab ich zwar eingebaut, aber halt nur sehr wenige und relativ einfache. Ich nutze einfach lieber Auslöser, Counter, Timer usw., halt die Sachen, die man direkt über die Programmoberfläche benutzen kann.

Davon abgesehen: Die Sache mit den Scripts für Beschriftungen hätte man wohl auch von Anfang an machen müssen, bevor man die Objekte platziert und mit Text versehen hat. Ich hab ne halbe Ewigkeit gebraucht um alle Schriftrollen wiederzufinden, die ich platziert habe, als ich das Spiel übersetzt habe.

Ich werde einfach Ebene für Ebene vorgehen, evtl. das Dungeonlayout in einer dritten Datei neu erstellen (oder kopieren) und dort die Gegenstände platzieren. Dann kann ich doch Copy & Paste benutzen, weil ich dort nicht die ganzen anderen Gegenstände habe, die ich je nach Sprachversion verändern müsste. Das dürfte jetzt wohl die schnellste und einfachste Möglichkeit sein, wenn ich die Übersetzung nicht neu machen will.


----------



## Mothman (27. September 2012)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Davon abgesehen: Die Sache mit den Scripts für Beschriftungen hätte man wohl auch von Anfang an machen müssen, bevor man die Objekte platziert und mit Text versehen hat.* Ich hab ne halbe Ewigkeit gebraucht um alle Schriftrollen wiederzufinden, die ich platziert habe, als ich das Spiel übersetzt habe*.


 Eben. Und das wäre dir nicht passiert, wenn du ein klares Naming hast (also die Assets LOGISCH benennst) und die Zuweisungen per Script machst. 
Da musst du dann garnicht mehr suchen sondern gehst einfach in dein Script und machst die Änderungen dort.


----------



## Neawoulf (27. September 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Eben. Und das wäre dir nicht passiert, wenn du ein klares Naming hast (also die Assets LOGISCH benennst) und die Zuweisungen per Script machst.
> Da musst du dann garnicht mehr suchen sondern gehst einfach in dein Script und machst die Änderungen dort.


 
Das bestreite ich ja auch nicht  Aber das hätte man halt von Anfang an so machen müssen, jetzt bringt das auch nichts mehr, da ja bereits sämtliche Texte in zwei Sprachen in zwei Versionen des Dungeons vorhanden sind. Da jetzt noch sämtliche Wandtexte und Schriftrollen mit Scripts zu verbinden wäre mindestens soviel Arbeit wie eine Sprachversion komplett neu zu erstellen. Immerhin müsste ich sämtliche Texte in das Script bringen, die IDs der Schriftrollen und Wandschriften herausfinden usw. ... da ich jetzt weiß, dass das geht, werde ich es bestimmt beim nächsten Dungeon machen (damit warte ich aber, bis die Community zusätzliche Tilesets usw. erstellt hat), aber jetzt werde ich mir bei diesem Dungeon die Arbeit nicht mehr machen.

Ich werde einfach eine dritte Kopie des Dungeons erstellen, sämtliche Gegenstände, Gegner, Scripts usw. entfernen, bis nur noch das Grundgerüst vorhanden ist und darauf die Waffen und Rüstungen platzieren. Dann kann ich den Kram schnell und einfach per Copy & Paste in die deutsche und englische Version kopieren ohne alles 2x von Hand platzieren zu müssen.


----------



## Mothman (27. September 2012)

Ja gut, ne. Wenn du eh schon fast alles zweimal gemacht hast, brauchst du für das Dungeon damit auch nicht mehr anfangen. Das ist wohl richtig. 
War jetzt mehr so als Tipp für zukünftige große Projekte gemeint. Bei bis zu 10 Level geht das ja noch, aber bei größeren Dungeons wäre es wohl sinnvoll sich besser zu organisieren und so viel wie möglich Scriptseitig zu lösen. Ist eben einfacher dort dann schnell Änderungen einzupflegen.
Und Scripte kann man auch leichter in anderen Projekten wiederverwenden, als immer alle Assets zu kopieren.


----------



## Neawoulf (27. September 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Ja gut, ne. Wenn du eh schon fast alles zweimal gemacht hast, brauchst du für das Dungeon damit auch nicht mehr anfangen. Das ist wohl richtig.
> War jetzt mehr so als Tipp für zukünftige große Projekte gemeint. Bei bis zu 10 Level geht das ja noch, aber bei größeren Dungeons wäre es wohl sinnvoll sich besser zu organisieren und so viel wie möglich Scriptseitig zu lösen. Ist eben einfacher dort dann schnell Änderungen einzupflegen.
> Und Scripte kann man auch leichter in anderen Projekten wiederverwenden, als immer alle Assets zu kopieren.


 
Mit komplexeren Scripts beschäftige ich mich vielleicht später mal, es klappt ja auch so ganz gut und meine Rätsel konnte ich bisher auch so gestalten. Dennoch werde ich die englische Version wohl doch nochmal komplett neu schreiben bzw. die deutsche stark verändern und daraus später eine neue englische Version machen. 15 Minuten Nach-Hause-Weg können eine verdammt große Quelle für neue Ideen sein). Ein paar Grabkammern, ein mächtiges Artefakt aus längst vergangenen Zeiten und ein alternatives Ende sind Dinge, die ich jetzt unbedingt noch einbauen muss! Vielleicht kommt auch noch eigene Musik dazu ... ich wünschte nur, Grimrock würde einem mehr Möglichkeiten bei der Gestaltung der Umgebung geben (z. B. mehrstöckige Räume, Nebelschwaden oder Außengebiete). Ein paar zusätzliche Gegnertypen wären auch nicht übel (z. B. schwebende Skelettmagier, Biestkrieger wie Orks und Goblins oder verschiedene Elementargeister neben den Feuerelementaren).

Ich habe einfach viel zu viele Ideen ...


----------



## Mothman (27. September 2012)

Also neue Gegner-Typen KÖNNTE man machen, wenn es so ein Konvertierungstool für deren 3D-Model-Dateiformat geben würde.
Meiner Meinung nach gibt es das noch nicht.
Nebelschwaden. Ich MEINE sowas ähnliches im offiziellen Modding-Forum gesehen zu haben. Hab aber leider keinen Link mehr.

Ja, die Möglichkeiten sind wirklich ziemlich eingeschränkt. Man soll halt im Prinzip damit "nur" neue Dungeons bauen.


----------



## Neawoulf (27. September 2012)

Im offiziellen Video zum Editor wird ja schon gezeigt, dass man neue 3D Objekte erstellen kann (Kuh auf Rädern), einige haben ja auch schon entsprechende Mods gebastelt.

Das mit dem Nebel hat übrigens geklappt. Der Ersteller einer Horror-Mod hat die Source-Daten der Mod freigegeben und da waren entsprechende Partikeleffekte mit dabei:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Allerdings hab ich jetzt auch eindeutig den Beweis, dass der Editor noch seine Schwächen hat: Er hat IDs neu zugeordnet! Ich hab einen Raum mit vielen Türen, die sich durch Knöpfe öffnen und schießen lassen. Hab die Knöpfe also Türen zugeordnet, gespielt und es hat funktioniert. Hab dann in einem anderen Teil des Dungeons gewerkelt, andere Türen und Knöpfe eingefügt und nochmal testgespielt ... und plötzlich waren die Knöpfe im vorherigen Teil völlig wirr irgendwelchen  Türen zugeordnet. Sowas kann echt frustrieren, da wird man ja nie fertig! Ich muss mir wohl doch ein eigenes ID System für meine Sachen ausdenken, auch wenn es ne Menge Arbeit ist.

Aber nicht mehr heute.


----------



## Neawoulf (29. September 2012)

So, wieder ist ein wenig Zeit vergangen und endlich, ENDLICH ist meine Mod fertig geworden.

Wer neugierig ist: Ihr findet sie im Steam Workshop unter dem Namen "Der Turm von Burguul v2.5 (Deutsch).

Hab jetzt fast ne Woche dran gewerkelt, vieles ausprobiert, vieles wieder verworfen und letztendlich doch das eine oder andere Script verwendet . Rausgekommen ist eine meiner Meinung nach recht atmosphärische Mod, die einen durch mehrere Ebenen und "Welten" führt und dem Spieler verschiedene Aufgaben über Schriftrollen gibt. Es gibt sowohl die bekannten Rätselparts, aber auch actionlastigere Abschnitte und welche, die einfach nur der Atmophäre dienen sollen. Da das Leveldesign ein wenig offener und nicht so klaustrophobisch gehalten ist, wie im Hauptspiel und ich ein paar neue Effekte eingebaut habe, sind die Anforderungen an die Grafikkarte evtl. ein wenig höher als im Hauptspiel.


----------



## Neawoulf (3. Oktober 2012)

Es gibt Neues:

Morgen (4. Oktober 2012) endet die Betaphase des Editors und das Paket wird für alle Grimrock-Besitzer zur Verfügung stehen. Mal schauen, wie sich die Sache entwickelt und was da noch für Sachen entstehen. Vor allem bin ich an neuen Tile-Sets und Gegnertypen, evtl. auch Gameplay-Elementen (NPCs) interessiert.

Quelle: Dungeon Editor Release Date » Legend of Grimrock


----------



## Dephinroth (16. Oktober 2012)

Hey Leute,

da sind ja ein paar echt gute Informationen zusammengekommen. Auch die Sache mit dem Alkoven wäre da so ziemlich geklärt. Besten Dank auch 
Seit ein paar Tagen beschäftige ich mich ebenfalls mit dem LoG- Editor. Macht wirklich Spaß und man fühlt sich hin und wieder in den Zeiten des NWN- Toolsets ^^

Hab da etwas was mich beschäftigt: Wenn ich z.B. versuche unter „Props“ sagen wir „dungeon_ceiling_root“ einzufügen, erscheinen diese weder beim Preview noch wenn das Modul exportiert wurde und man es daraufhin anspielt.
Weiß vielleicht jemand was ich meine und woran es liegen könnte?

Ich hoffe dieser Thread wird nochmal besucht, der letzte Post ist schließlich erst 13 Tage her ^^


----------



## Mothman (16. Oktober 2012)

Dephinroth schrieb:


> Hab da etwas was mich beschäftigt: Wenn ich z.B. versuche unter „Props“ sagen wir „dungeon_ceiling_root“ einzufügen, erscheinen diese weder beim Preview noch wenn das Modul exportiert wurde und man es daraufhin anspielt.
> Weiß vielleicht jemand was ich meine und woran es liegen könnte?


Hi.

Ich kann nur mutmaßen: Ich glaube die Deckenwurzeln funktionieren nur richtig, wenn sie an einer Wand sind. Also nicht mitten im Raum.sondern an einer Wand. Wenn du die mitten im Raum platzierst, sind diese garnicht oder nur von einer Seite sichtbar.

Kann es sein, dass du die Deckenwurzeln (celing roots) mitten in den Raum platziert hast?

Ist jetzt auch schon Ewigkeiten her, dass ich das letzte Mal was mit dem Editor gemacht habe. Aber ich glaube so war das.


----------



## Dephinroth (16. Oktober 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Hi.
> 
> Ich kann nur mutmaßen: Ich glaube die Deckenwurzeln funktionieren nur richtig, wenn sie an einer Wand sind. Also nicht mitten im Raum.sondern an einer Wand. Wenn du die mitten im Raum platzierst, sind diese garnicht oder nur von einer Seite sichtbar.
> 
> ...


 
Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Ich habe die Wurzeln an den Wänden. Sonst nimmt der Editor diese auch IMO nicht auf. Das gleiche Problem kommt ebenfalls bei "dungeon_wall_dirt" vor. Auf der Karte im Editor wird es vermerkt, jedoch weder beim Test noch bei dem "regulären" Spiel gezeigt.

Was für ein Glück, dass ich hier gerade den Script Experten am Start habe ^^ deine Scripts sehen ziemlich gut aus. Wo genau hast du diese denn eingegeben? Du erwähntest etwas von Script- Entity. Ist eine solche Möglichkeit beim Editor beigefügt? Bisher hatte ich nur auf die "oberflächlichen" Möglichkeiten zurückgegriffen.


----------



## Mothman (16. Oktober 2012)

Dephinroth schrieb:


> Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
> Ich habe die Wurzeln an den Wänden. Sonst nimmt der Editor diese auch IMO nicht auf. Das gleiche Problem kommt ebenfalls bei "dungeon_wall_dirt" vor. Auf der Karte im Editor wird es vermerkt, jedoch weder beim Test noch bei dem "regulären" Spiel gezeigt.


Mmh. Das ist komisch. Ist vielleicht aus Versehen noch ein anderes Prop auf dem selben Feld, welches diese "überschreibt"/"überdeckt"?



Dephinroth schrieb:


> Was für ein Glück, dass ich hier gerade den Script Experten am Start habe ^^ deine Scripts sehen ziemlich gut aus. Wo genau hast du diese denn eingegeben? Du erwähntest etwas von Script- Entity. Ist eine solche Möglichkeit beim Editor beigefügt? Bisher hatte ich nur auf die "oberflächlichen" Möglichkeiten zurückgegriffen.


Im "Asset Browser" (also dort wo deine ganzen Props aufgelistet sind) gibst du einfach das Filterwort "script" ein. Dann erscheint nur eine Sache in der Liste das "script_entity". Das platzierst du dann ganz einfach in deinem Dungeon, wie du es mit anderen Props auch machst.  Du solltest dann ein kleines "LUA"-Smybol sehen. Das repräsentiert dann dein Script im Dungeon. Wenn du dieses Script (das kleine LUA-Symbol) dann auswählst, erscheint rechts ja der Name die Position und darunter ist ein TEXTFELD: Dort kannst du dann den LUA-Code einfügen.


----------



## Dephinroth (16. Oktober 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Mmh. Das ist komisch. Ist vielleicht aus Versehen noch ein anderes Prop auf dem selben Feld, welches diese "überschreibt"/"überdeckt"?



Habe es mal ausprobiert. Leider nicht mit dem erwünschten Effekt. Manche der Gegenstände scheinen einfach nicht zu erscheinen. Erst gestern hatte ich ein Secret das in der Luft schwebte, weil der Gegenstand darunter (ich weiß leider nicht mehr welcher genau es war) nicht angezeigt wurde.
Ein gutes hat es allerdings: Ich konnte Druckplatten anbringen, welche nun wie ein Bewegungsmelder funktionieren. So zu sagen reine Auslöser sind, ohne das ich dabei umfangreich scripten musste. Das kann aber auch nicht die Lösung sein ^^



Mothman schrieb:


> Im "Asset Browser" (also dort wo deine ganzen Props aufgelistet sind) gibst du einfach das Filterwort "script" ein. Dann erscheint nur eine Sache in der Liste das "script_entity". Das platzierst du dann ganz einfach in deinem Dungeon, wie du es mit anderen Props auch machst.  Du solltest dann ein kleines "LUA"-Smybol sehen. Das repräsentiert dann dein Script im Dungeon. Wenn du dieses Script (das kleine LUA-Symbol) dann auswählst, erscheint rechts ja der Name die Position und darunter ist ein TEXTFELD: Dort kannst du dann den LUA-Code einfügen.



ALLESKLAR ^^ Jetzt wo du es schreibst. Die "drei großen Buchstaben" sind mir kurz aufgefallen, nur habe ich mir nichts weiter dabei gedacht. Das kling gut, das muss ich unbedingt ausprobieren. Im Grunde reicht es mir schon wenn ich im Laufe des Abends einen Alkoven gescriptet habe, der auf nur einen bestimmten Gegenstand reagiert und wegen mir eine Tür öffnet. Oder bei einem falschen eine Falle auslöst. So zu sagen fange ich mal klein an ^^


----------



## Mothman (16. Oktober 2012)

Dephinroth schrieb:


> Im Grunde reicht es mir schon wenn ich im Laufe des Abends einen Alkoven gescriptet habe, der auf nur einen bestimmten Gegenstand reagiert und wegen mir eine Tür öffnet. Oder bei einem falschen eine Falle auslöst. So zu sagen fange ich mal klein an ^^


So ist es genau richtig. Kleine Schritte gehen und vieles erschließt sich einem dann dabei und man macht dann irgendwann schon von alleine größere Schritte. 


Bei deinem Problem kann ich dir nicht wirklich helfen, weil ich es nicht reproduzieren kann. Eventuell mal deinen Grafikkarten-Treiber aktualisieren (falls er das nicht ist) und mal das Spiel bei Steam auf Fehler überprüfen lassen. Ansonsten bin ich da auch erstmal ratlos.

Du könntest dein Dungeon ja auch mal von einem Dritten testen lassen, ob die Props bei ihm auch nicht zu sehen sind. Eventuell ist es ja "nur" ein Anzeigefehler bei dir.


----------



## Dephinroth (16. Oktober 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> So ist es genau richtig. Kleine Schritte gehen und vieles erschließt sich einem dann dabei und man macht dann irgendwann schon von alleine größere Schritte.
> 
> 
> Bei deinem Problem kann ich dir nicht wirklich helfen, weil ich es nicht reproduzieren kann. Eventuell mal deinen Grafikkarten-Treiber aktualisieren (falls er das nicht ist) und mal das Spiel bei Steam auf Fehler überprüfen lassen. Ansonsten bin ich da auch erstmal ratlos.
> ...



Gute Idee. Meine Freundin und ich wollten uns gegenseitig ein paar Dungeons bauen. Ich werde Ihr mal eine Datei für zu Hause mitgeben zum austesten. Auch werde ich mal genauer überprüfen. 
Danke für die Hilfe. Wird wohl nicht das letzte Mal sein, dass ich zu diesem Thema was loswerden möchte ^^

Edit: Eine Sache hätte ich da noch 
Hier wurde erwähnt, dass bei einem "Secret Point" der Ton nur dann erklingt, wenn man das Spiel exportiert und danach anspielt. Nicht im Testmodus des Editors. Das habe ich ausprobiert, allerdings vernehme ich kein Geräusch in dieser Richtung. Nur in der Statistik wird ein Secret aufgelistet. Es gibt sicher die Möglichkeit dies anzuzeigen und diesen Glockenton erklingen zu lassen?


----------



## Mothman (17. Oktober 2012)

Dephinroth schrieb:


> Edit: Eine Sache hätte ich da noch
> Hier wurde erwähnt, dass bei einem "Secret Point" der Ton nur dann erklingt, wenn man das Spiel exportiert und danach anspielt. Nicht im Testmodus des Editors. Das habe ich ausprobiert, allerdings vernehme ich kein Geräusch in dieser Richtung. Nur in der Statistik wird ein Secret aufgelistet. Es gibt sicher die Möglichkeit dies anzuzeigen und diesen Glockenton erklingen zu lassen?


Du musst den Secret Point auch noch mit einer Druckplatte verbinden (oder ähnlichem, es gehen auch mehrere Druckplatten z.B.). Dann sollte es im Spiel zu hören sein. Der Secret Point muss also irgendwie aktiviert werden.

Am besten eignen sich unsichtbare Druckplatten. Das wirkt am besten im Spiel.
Bei der Druckplatte machst du bei "Event" einfach activate und als Target nimmst du dein Secret Point, den du zuvor platziert hast. Du kannst auch auf das kleine Fragezeichen klicken, dann kannst du den Secret Point im Dungeon direkt auswählen. 
Die Druckplatte solltest du noch auf "Activate Once" stellen, damit der Secret Point nur einmal ausgelöst wird.


----------

